# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Cool Session Brass!

## Peter NJ

Going down memory lane,this was THE Band in the USVI's in the late 80's.Great to see they are still going strong! Every WED/SAT night at Freds in Cruz Bay St John..Sound is bad but its still fun to see them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mji4N6-Y1NI&NR=1

----------

